# What channel event jumping



## sport horse (31 July 2012)

Help! I have just come in to watch event SJ and find it is not on red button selection where is it?!


----------



## starryeyed (31 July 2012)

BBC Olympic 3 HD! (Channel 452 on mine) 
I panicked when it wasn't on the red button too, thought it wasn't on!  x


----------



## paulineh (31 July 2012)

It's on the Red Button now.


----------

